# Well I’m stumped!!!



## Paul33 (8/5/19)

im completely stumped here. 

I have the sxk Exocet (yes stop judging the clone but the authentics are harder to find than a unicorn fart in a hurricane) and a few days ago the Flavour just vanished. VANISHED. 

I thought time to rewick. I rewicked, still no Flavour. 

I changed the coil. No Flavour. 

Raised the coil. Dropped the coil. Put a Clapton. Put an alien. Used round wire. Ni80. Kanthal. Put a new alien. NOTHING. 

There’s wicking bubbles but just no Flavour. 

It used to be be fine. Put coil. Put cotton. Put juice. Vape. Flavour. 

Now nothing. 

Clever people welcome to give their insights please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (8/5/19)

Silly question but I'm guessing you tried different juices as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (8/5/19)

Something possibly wrong with the 510 connection, not getting enough power to the RBA?

Any way to test the Exocet on another mod perhaps.


----------



## Paul33 (8/5/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Silly question but I'm guessing you tried different juices as well?


I have and I tried the same juice in another attie, all fine. Kak in the Exocet.


----------



## Paul33 (8/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Something possibly wrong with the 510 connection, not getting enough power to the RBA?
> 
> Any way to test the Exocet on another mod perhaps.


Um I could screw it into the mod I use to fire it and just vape straight out the chimney??

I’ll do that and let you know!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Something possibly wrong with the 510 connection, not getting enough power to the RBA?
> 
> Any way to test the Exocet on another mod perhaps.


Couldn’t test in another mod as the airflow was blocked. 

Swapped out juices and put a different battery but still kak 

Could it possibly be the sub standard materials used in the sxk “breaking down” for want of a better phrase over time and starting to affect the taste?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (8/5/19)

The device breaking down was what I was thinking. Not sure if the clones use actual Peak or some fong kong plastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G (8/5/19)

Maybe try another boro?


----------



## Paul33 (8/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> The device breaking down was what I was thinking. Not sure if the clones use actual Peak or some fong kong plastic.


I have no clue


----------



## Paul33 (8/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Maybe try another boro?


I’ve got a spare one lying around. I’ll try it.


----------



## Paul33 (8/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Maybe try another boro?


Failing that I’ll come steal one of yours!!!


----------



## Juan_G (8/5/19)

Paul33 said:


> Failing that I’ll come steal one of yours!!!


But what would I use then....LOL


----------



## Paul33 (8/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> But what would I use then....LOL


That’s sounds like a you problem

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (8/5/19)

Right:

Same bridge and coil and cotton and juice. New Boro. 

Letting it wick a bit then I’ll give it go.


----------



## Juan_G (8/5/19)

Paul33 said:


> Right:
> 
> Same bridge and coil and cotton and juice. New Boro.
> 
> Letting it wick a bit then I’ll give it go.


Hope this works. Maybe your cotton instantly expired eish

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (8/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Hope this works. Maybe your cotton instantly expired eish


Dude I have no idea but it’s so FRUSTRATING


----------



## Paul33 (8/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> The device breaking down was what I was thinking. Not sure if the clones use actual Peak or some fong kong plastic.


So you think it’s the plastic in the Boro being the problem maybe?


----------



## Paul33 (8/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Hope this works. Maybe your cotton instantly expired eish


So far the different Boro seems to be working and Flavour is kinda back.


----------



## Juan_G (8/5/19)

Paul33 said:


> So far the different Boro seems to be working and Flavour is kinda back.


That's good news, now the cotton just needs some breaking in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> That's good news, now the cotton just needs some breaking in


Agreed. Let’s see how tomorrow goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/5/19)

Paul33 said:


> Agreed. Let’s see how tomorrow goes


today is still going strong and no lack of flavour.

still trying to get my head around how a boro could affect the taste so much but have ended on the plastic "breaking down" and doing some funky chemical nastiness to my juice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/19)

Sorry I couldn't resist and had to post this

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (9/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Sorry I couldn't resist and had to post this
> 
> View attachment 166018


Even looks like me a bit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

